# My Favourite Opera -- 'The Rake's Progress'



## GBZ (Jan 13, 2016)

Hello, I am new to this forum.

I’m always amazed that "The Rake's Progress" is criticised by a small group who find it imitative. For me, this is one of the great operas. Stravinsky was one of those composers who could do whatever he wanted. The whole kick of "The Rake’s Progress" is that he uses, with complete control, certain elements from the style of 18th-century operas—and then he writes a completely original Stravinsky piece. The idea of the morality play is very much of the 18th century, and it’s told using aspects of an 18th-century musical language, but it’s all under Stravinsky’s magical inspiration. He had this utter, complete mastery, and "Rake" is just one musical delight after the other!

It is among my favourite pieces of art created by anyone in ANY genre. 

Where do you rank this opera?

Thanks,

George


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

It is the only opera with secco recitatives I like together with "Ifigenia in Tauris" by Gluck.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

GBZ said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum.
> 
> I'm always amazed that "The Rake's Progress" is criticised by a small group who find it imitative. For me, this is one of the great operas. Stravinsky was one of those composers who could do whatever he wanted. The whole kick of "The Rake's Progress" is that he uses, with complete control, certain elements from the style of 18th-century operas-and then he writes a completely original Stravinsky piece. The idea of the morality play is very much of the 18th century, and it's told using aspects of an 18th-century musical language, but it's all under Stravinsky's magical inspiration. He had this utter, complete mastery, and "Rake" is just one musical delight after the other!
> 
> ...


Enjoy your stay on this forum, try search the opera section TLC recommended top 100 opera's and the thread with discussion about people's choices :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GBZ said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum.
> 
> I'm always amazed that "The Rake's Progress" is criticised by a small group who find it imitative. For me, this is one of the great operas. Stravinsky was one of those composers who could do whatever he wanted. The whole kick of "The Rake's Progress" is that he uses, with complete control, certain elements from the style of 18th-century operas-and then he writes a completely original Stravinsky piece. The idea of the morality play is very much of the 18th century, and it's told using aspects of an 18th-century musical language, but it's all under Stravinsky's magical inspiration. He had this utter, complete mastery, and "Rake" is just one musical delight after the other!
> 
> ...


Hi George and welcome to Talk Classical and do stick around and explore our little opera forum.

_The Rake's Progress_ is an opera I don't know at all but if an opera is someone's all time favourite then I reckon it's worth exploring.

Which I will do.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I like the work. As it represented the culmination of the composer's lengthy neoclassical phase I wasn't really surprised by its soundworld, but although it seems like an 18th century pastiche on the surface there is a multi-faceted depth to it which emphasised why Stravinsky was such a great composer for the theatre in all stages of his career. The whole thing is so well-put together and entertaining, and the fine libretto by Auden and Kallman compliments it beautifully as it helps to give the three leading characters (Tom, Anne and Nick) added substance that goes beyond any notion of 18th. century caricatures or stereotypes. And Anne's final aria as she comforts the deranged Tom in the asylum prior to his death is genuinely moving.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi, George!

If only my brother were a member here, he'd agree with you totally about _The Rake's Progress_: it's one of his favorite operas and Stravinsky one of his favorite composers.

I've seen the opera twice in person and like it very much; as a matter of fact, the aria that opens Act II, "Vary the Song, O London," is my favorite tenor aria next to Edgardo's "Fra poco" in _Lucia di Lammermoor._

I believe that if you like Handel, as I do, you'll probably like _The Rake's Progress._


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

One of the things that helps propel the opera to masterpiece status is the delightful, hilarious, and surprisingly moving libretto by Auden and Kallman. Stravinsky's Neoclassical music only rarely before had attained the energy of Anne's Act 1 Cavatina, the wry parody of Baba the Turk's music, or the unnerving horror of the graveyard scene.

The work as a whole is anything but a pastiche, and even the overt anachronisms are used for entirely modern effect. Whether or not Stravinsky knew it, he was capping off one period and leading into his final burst of creativity and productivity that ended with the Requiem Canticles.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I too really like the Rake's Progress, but it's difficult to pull off in performance and since it isn't performed that often I doubt I will see a performance that does it justice.

N.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Can someone recommend a favorite recording?


----------



## GBZ (Jan 13, 2016)

DiesIraeCX said:


> Can someone recommend a favorite recording?


Opera de Lyon / Kent Nagano / Erato


----------



## GBZ (Jan 13, 2016)

And the Glyndebourne DVD.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

DiesIraeCX said:


> Can someone recommend a favorite recording?


John Eliot Gardener / Bostridge / York / Terfel

N.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

The Conte said:


> I too really like the Rake's Progress, but *it's difficult to pull off in performance* and since it isn't performed that often I doubt I will see a performance that does it justice.
> 
> N.


Why do you think that is? I've only heard it, but it doesn't sound as if it would be hard to act or stage.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

I'd rather listen to Purcell.


----------



## Gironabalie (Jan 13, 2016)

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I'd rather listen to Purcell.


This will change your mind.

"My relationship with Stravinsky's The Rake's Progress began when I was around 14 years old. I was completely foxed by it. I had heard The Rite of Spring, but this was a completely different piece, and not only in the way it sounded; it was the only full-scale opera he composed. I loved many parts of it, finding them very beautiful, but there were also parts where I didn't understand what was going on. I had a strong sense that I wasn't equipped to understand The Rake. Then somebody told me that it's the most moving opera ever written. I thought: really? That hadn't crossed my mind. But now I see they were right, that it's one of the greatest operas there is"

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2008/jun/26/classicalmusicandopera.culture1


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Woodduck said:


> Why do you think that is? I've only heard it, but it doesn't sound as if it would be hard to act or stage.


It's deceptively simple. It also mixes styles (20th century and bel canto/classical) and I don't think there are many singers at the moment who have a feeling for both those styles.

N.


----------

